# B.H.O. Made Simple



## AluminumMonster

I thought a few here might benefit from a simple B.H.O. tutorial. This is just one method, there are many others to chose from if you so desire.

*Note:* Safety always comes first. Make sure you don't have any heat or static sources. Make sure your stove doesn't have a pilot light. Always ventilate the room you are blasting/purging in. Do not let butane build up indoors. Do not smoke while making B.H.O.

Things you need: 
Quality butane-I use Lucienne or Special Blue 9x 
Extractor-I use glass
Large skillet
8x9 pyrex dish
Window scraper
Fine micron screen- I use the 73ui Bubble Bag
2 hair ties or hose clamp
Whipping tool-I use glass
Good cannabis and/or trim, for this batch i used Liquid_kids Bubba Chunk, all buds
Coffee grinder
Rubber gloves







The amount of cannabis required will vary depending on the size of your extractor. Mine holds a little over 1oz. Take your cannabis and grind it up with the coffee grinder until it is all the same consistency.






Fill your extractor with the ground cannabis using a flat cylindrical object to compress the cannabis. I use the small flashlight shown in the first picture.






Once the extractor is completely full, I mean you can't even compress the cannabis with your finger, yeah that full, take your screen or bubble bag and wrap it over the top of the extractor. Then use the hair ties to hold the screen in place.  You are now ready to blast the butane through the extractor and in to the pyrex dish. 






Once done you should have something like this...






Please be sure to do the blasting and purging IN A WELL VENTILATED AREA!
ALSO CHECK TO MAKE SURE YOU DONT HAVE A GAS PILOT LIGHT ON YOUR STOVE!Now you need to add hot tap water to your skillet, then place the pyrex dish in to the warm water.The butane will start to boil quite rapidly...






After a few minutes the liquid butane will evaporate...






The goo that you now have still has butane in it so you will need to repeat the warm water baths. The batch pictured required 5 water swaps. Some may require more.... As the butane purges the oil will slowly change consistency...






Once all the butane is purged you should have a fairly solid product at room temp. If it is glossy looking at all you must continue to purge. I use a glass whipping tool to constantly agitate the oil while doing the warm water bath. This will help give you a waxy type oil.






 If you don't whip it your product will come out more like shatter. I prefer the waxes though.






This batch produced 6 grams of quality B.H.O.











Once you have completed these steps all that is left is for you to enjoy the fruits of your labor.

Peace and Headies, A.M.


----------



## October420

Nice and Blonde, your end result looks awesome.


----------



## AluminumMonster

October420 said:


> Nice and Blonde, your end result looks awesome.



Thanks bud!  It's so easy to make. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## yooper420

AM,
Looks easy enough. Do not like messing with the butane though, so I`ll pass on it. Being a retired firefighter, I can see too many bad things happening, IMO.


----------



## AluminumMonster

yooper420 said:


> AM,
> Looks easy enough. Do not like messing with the butane though, so I`ll pass on it. Being a retired firefighter, I can see too many bad things happening, IMO.



I can understand your point of view Yooper. I'm sure you have seen some crazy things over the years being a Fire Fighter. However, I feel that butane is no more dangerous than gasoline or carb cleaner. You just need to know how to use volatile liquids safely.


----------



## AluminumMonster

If anyone has any questions, comments or even criticism, please feel free to post them here. I would much rather answer all of your questions than have you injure yourself or someone else.

A.M.


----------



## umbra

my first batch of bho was still full of butane...you could taste it. I winterize my bho now and then vacuum purge it. At this point, I can just take it to someone I met who has a professional setup. In this part of Cali, 7 years hard time for doing this without the appropriate license. I met the guy who is doing the bho for a bunch of dispensaries, and his fee to do my trim is low enough, I will never do it myself again. My son went thru a oz of bho the first month we were here. I have a large enough stash, it would take 6 months to smoke it all.


----------



## AluminumMonster

umbra said:


> my first batch of bho was still full of butane...you could taste it. I winterize my bho now and then vacuum purge it. At this point, I can just take it to someone I met who has a professional setup. In this part of Cali, 7 years hard time for doing this without the appropriate license. I met the guy who is doing the bho for a bunch of dispensaries, and his fee to do my trim is low enough, I will never do it myself again. My son went thru a oz of bho the first month we were here. I have a large enough stash, it would take 6 months to smoke it all.



Here in the Midwest I don't have the luxury of being able to bring my stuff to someone to make it for me, I wish I did. That's why I have been perfecting this method for the past couple years. 

The Mrs. and I go through about a quarter ounce every two weeks as long as we have edibles in the house as well. We have pretty much stopped smoking flowers at this point. I also blast for one of my customers. He comes over every other week to have 2 ounces blasted. He keeps telling me he can't find oil like mine around here. He has brought over some other stuff before that was goop and burned like hell when you inhaled.... I told him to stop bringing that garbage to my house lol. 

If it doesn't crumble or chip I don't want it.


----------



## umbra

there are many different forms of bho, and everyone has their fav. some will only smoke shatter and others wax. I would describe mine as amber. I honestly prefer flowers.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Shatter kind of annoys me lol. I feel like I am losing more than I am dabbing because of all the little chips that go flying when you break off a piece. Amber oil sounds nice though. Got a pic?


----------



## umbra

I keep it frozen as much as possible. Much easier to handle.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Nice! I use those same containers too. They work great for waxes.

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## umbra

I sent my son the doctor an ounce for his birthday. He can't get good bho. The stuff he told me about was all runny black tar. Most likely a bad iso run.


----------



## lyfespan

AM again , thanx for looking out. Nice simply broken down procedure


----------



## AluminumMonster

Happy to do it Lyfe!


----------



## lyfespan

Was wondering does the size of the screening material matter to final product?


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> Was wondering does the size of the screening material matter to final product?



Well, if you go with a screen with too big of holes plant matter will get through. If you go with a screen that is too fine you run the risk of over pressurizing the extractor tube and getting a back draft so to speak (when the butane comes out of the top hole instead of the bottom hole). I used to use the 45ui Bubble Bag but I was having back draft issues.  I now use the 73ui bag. I also tried the 90ui bag and didn't have any issues per se, however I wanted to try and keep the butane in the extractor for more than a split second, thus the switch to the finer screen.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Well, if you go with a screen with too big of holes plant matter will get through. If you go with a screen that is too fine you run the risk of over pressurizing the extractor tube and getting a back draft so to speak (when the butane comes out of the top hole instead of the bottom hole). I used to use the 45ui Bubble Bag but I was having back draft issues.  I now use the 73ui bag. I also tried the 90ui bag and didn't have any issues per se, however I wanted to try and keep the butane in the extractor for more than a split, thus the switch to the finer screen.



Gotchya


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey guys  made a couple runs of oil this week...  These are some pics from a run of Bodhis Sunshine Daydream...  :yay: 

View attachment DSC_0003.JPG


View attachment DSC_0023.JPG


View attachment DSC_0018.JPG


View attachment DSC_0002-001.JPG


View attachment DSC_0004-001.JPG


View attachment DSC_0005-001.JPG


View attachment DSC_0006.JPG


View attachment DSC_0008-001.JPG


View attachment DSC_0009.JPG


View attachment DSC_0010.JPG


View attachment DSC_0010-001.JPG


View attachment DSC_0012-001.JPG


View attachment DSC_0014.JPG


View attachment DSC_0013.JPG


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Couple shots of Bodhis Wookie #7 BHO...  :48: 

View attachment DSC_0030.JPG


View attachment DSC_0028.JPG


View attachment DSC_0027.JPG


View attachment DSC_0026.JPG


----------



## Locked

Looks killer....


----------



## 000StankDank000

Dude your blasting inside huge No No . I know your gonna tell me fan ventilation etc but my buddy had the tube light off and shoot across the kitchen catching curtains on fire Etc.  He took all the proper steps and static spark ignited it.

That wax does Look killer. Do you vacuum purge at all?
One off the perks of being an hvac tech


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

no vac....  warm water bath...  I try to stay below 110 F to keep flavor at the max....


----------



## orangesunshine

i be double purging tomorrow with hot water in the crock pot and a pressurized purging pot---check back later---gonna see if i can get me a case of co2 and a case of butane---ca frowns on chemical extractions


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

CO2 needs to be pressurized and heated to make it supercritical orange....   it is nothing like extracting with butane....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey guys  blasted a run of Boysenberry today...  got 6.7g of tasty oil...     :48: 

View attachment DSC_0004.JPG


View attachment DSC_0005.JPG


View attachment DSC_0006.JPG


View attachment DSC_0007.JPG


View attachment DSC_0008.JPG


View attachment DSC_0011.JPG


----------



## AluminumMonster

Very nice JAAM! I know i'd hit it! 

6.7g is a great haul man.


----------



## AluminumMonster

000StankDank000 said:


> Dude your blasting inside huge No No . I know your gonna tell me fan ventilation etc but my buddy had the tube light off and shoot across the kitchen catching curtains on fire Etc.  He took all the proper steps and static spark ignited it.
> 
> That wax does Look killer. Do you vacuum purge at all?
> One off the perks of being an hvac tech



Stank man, i've been blasting indoors for over 2 years now without incident.

Static can ignite butane indoors and outdoors. The key is knowing how to prevent a static charge from building up and discharging. Don't take off or put on clothing when you are blasting/purging. Long hair needs to be put in check. Don't blast in a room with carpet or lots of rugs. No pets in the room you're blasting in. Your friend obviously wasn't that safe when he was making oil because he let enough butane build up to ignite. If there is too much air and only a little butane, you can't have ignition. If there is too much butane and only a little air you can't have ignition. You have to have a good air/fuel ratio for ignition to occur. Think about a car engine... too much fuel and the vehicle won't run. Too much air and the vehicle won't run. You have to have the correct ratio for ignition to happen. The key is to not let that ratio get in to "the danger zone".


----------



## AluminumMonster

@JAAM what brand of butane are you using?


----------



## 000StankDank000

Your right it won't. I use a hot water bath while blasting in the cold then I take it inside where I place it on my hot plate. I didn't mean to offend you but you sound just like my buddy who almost burnt his house down. 

I also use a 7 CFM vacuum pump and proper vac chamber to purge my oil. I may be a noob at growing but I'm not at making BHO
When I blast I wear safety glasses and a mask and my refrigerant retarded gloves for safety. If it goes wrong in Toronto making it you might as well be making meth causes charges will be steep

In Ontario the most used tane is calibri


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

AluminumMonster said:


> @JAAM what brand of butane are you using?



Ive been using Power 9x refined 0% impurities...  but I have a case of Stok butane on the way to give that a try....


----------



## AluminumMonster

Who is disregarding safety? It is completely possible to blast indoors safely. There are steps that need to be taken in order to make sure it is safe to do so. My kitchen, where I blast/purge can be sealed off from the rest of the house. A box fan is put in a window 2 feet from where I am blasting to create negative air pressure. There are zero sources for ignition besides static in my kitchen (which can happen indoors or outdoors). I only blast one batch at a time to help prevent a gas build up (which can't happen anyway because of the negative air pressure). I make my wife and dogs vacate the kitchen prior to blasting. I will not remove or add clothing while there is liquid butane in the pyrex dish. I fail to see how taking all these precautions is being blase.

I've read articles about people blowing themselves up indoors and outdoors because they weren't taking the proper precautions. http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-n...f/2014/05/hundreds_of_butane_canisters_e.html Look at the sixth paragraph down.


----------



## 000StankDank000

I'm gonna exspress my option that a feel is safer then blasting inside. It's just my oppion you got but hurt over it. 


Like I said blast inside all you want.
I'm still gonna preach to blast outside.


----------



## MR1

I blast in my porch kind of like AM does, good ventilation is the key. Nobody is retarded here.


----------



## AluminumMonster

I think that what needs to be expressed here (and without the insults) is that no matter where you blast and purge it is dangerous. Whether it is inside or outside there are steps that need to be taken to ensure your safety.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Well said AM. Safety is a must as well as research it's not like growing ppl can die


----------



## orangesunshine

:yay::headbang::woohoo:

i blasted a case of cans outside yesterday---double purge by hot water bath and vacume pot---32g's :lama::guitar:

my 2 sense on blasting indoors---why would anybody ever want to take the chance on an accident blows my mind---nobody wants to pull a richard pryor or burn their pad down---be safe by eliminating any and all possibilities by making it as safe as possible---fans in windows can short circuit, fall over, pilot lights on stoves---ignition sources are endless---it only takes 1 time to ruin your day when it could all be avoided by just putting safety 1st at all times---this is a very dangerous type of extraction---don't respect it as such and you will eventually get burned


----------



## orangesunshine

for the record---richard pryor is dead RIP---im not taking sides or flaming---just stating some obvious facts---this is a very dangerous activity and even when you are careful---sheit can happen---that's why they call them ACCIDENTS---blasting od does not eliminate the danger of ignition---it only limits a number of sources for ignition found id


----------



## Lesso

AluminumMonster said:


> Who is disregarding safety? It is completely possible to blast indoors safely. There are steps that need to be taken in order to make sure it is safe to do so. My kitchen, where I blast/purge can be sealed off from the rest of the house. A box fan is put in a window 2 feet from where I am blasting to create negative air pressure. There are zero sources for ignition besides static in my kitchen (which can happen indoors or outdoors). I only blast one batch at a time to help prevent a gas build up (which can't happen anyway because of the negative air pressure). I make my wife and dogs vacate the kitchen prior to blasting. I will not remove or add clothing while there is liquid butane in the pyrex dish. I fail to see how taking all these precautions is being blase.
> 
> I've read articles about people blowing themselves up indoors and outdoors because they weren't taking the proper precautions. http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-n...f/2014/05/hundreds_of_butane_canisters_e.html Look at the sixth paragraph down.


Is that a spark proof fan?  A box fan absolutely creates sparks. You would need one that is safe to use in a paint booth. I have personally seen a paint booth ignite from a fan. You know im on your side AM...just want to make sure you are safe.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Lesso said:


> Is that a spark proof fan?  A box fan absolutely creates sparks. You would need one that is safe to use in a paint booth. I have personally seen a paint booth ignite from a fan. You know im on your side AM...just want to make sure you are safe.



The box fan has been a concern. It is the reason I won't blast more than one ounce at a time. If the butane saturation levels stay low enough it isn't an issue.
This weekend I cut a piece of plywood to fit in my kitchen window. i cut a 6 inch circular hole in the center and mounted a 6 inch flange to the ply wood. Now I can use a 6in MaxFan, which has a sealed motor, to draw the air/butane out of the room.

I appreciate the concern Lesso!


----------



## blowinthatloud

How long does it need to be in the vacuum chamber? Picken up a shatter vac a gift to myself with my income tax!! Lol


----------



## ston-loc

I only have it in and out of vacuum until there is no longer movement.  Made a few small runs today in a couple hours 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## October420

When you are doing your warm water bath to purge the butane you whip in order to expel the remaining butane. You mentioned that if you don't whip you wind up with something more like shatter. What's the difference? Why do you prefer the wax over the shatter? I realize these are probably pretty basic questions but where I'm from I'm pretty isolated.

Thanks


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

not much of a difference...  its a matter of preference...  I think wax is easier to handle...


----------



## ston-loc

All preference. I personally don't like whipping. I mess with it as minimally as possible. Try to shoot for as clear as possible and no trapped butane. Goes both ways far as wax or shatter. Messing with sticky as heck tar wax is a pita in my opinion, but cracking off a piece of shatter and having it shoot across the room sucks also :rofl: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

there is butane trapped in every sample whipped or not...  vac'd or not...  none are totally clean...


----------



## ston-loc

I've read lots of debate on that and don't have enough knowledge to say either way. But from my experience I know it's harder to purge out the remnants of tane from thicker slabs then thinner, while keeping temps low. Would lead me to believe a thicker whipped up pile would work the same. Again just my thoughts. Could be in my head, but it just doesn't seem as appetizing buddery


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

ston-loc said:


> I've read lots of debate on that and don't have enough knowledge to say either way. But from my experience I know it's harder to purge out the remnants of tane from thicker slabs then thinner, while keeping temps low. Would lead me to believe a thicker whipped up pile would work the same. Again just my thoughts. Could be in my head, but it just doesn't seem as appetizing buddery


 
Well I just looked and thesecretcup.com website no longer has the lab test posted from all the samples...  last year they had all lab results posted from all 30-40 samples from the Cali secret cup and every butane extracted sample had residual tane trapped...  if I remember correct the lowest was around 13ppm and the highest was in the 80's ppm...  wish the results were still posted on their site for all to see but the are not there I just checked to try and send ya the link...


----------



## WeedHopper

You guys can have the Butane. That stuff scares the crap outta me,,Ill stick with my Edibles and Bong. LOL


----------



## ston-loc

Interesting JAAM. I only do small personal runs once in a while and prefer flowers too WH. I'd love a co2 extractor I was checking out at the emerald cup, but for the small amount I do it's not worth the price tag for me. I don't really even use my oil rig much. Mostly the convenience of my vape pen, and candies I make is all I use the oil for.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

ston-loc said:


> Interesting JAAM. I only do small personal runs once in a while and prefer flowers too WH. I'd love a co2 extractor I was checking out at the emerald cup, but for the small amount I do it's not worth the price tag for me. I don't really even use my oil rig much. Mostly the convenience of my vape pen, and candies I make is all I use the oil for.


 
Which CO2 unit were you looking at?  small countertop one from OCO labs??


----------



## ston-loc

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Which CO2 unit were you looking at?  small countertop one from OCO labs??


Yup, thats the one. Looked pretty rad!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

ston-loc said:


> Yup, thats the one. Looked pretty rad!


 
Well first question is how much did they tell ya it was? It was either $3200 or 3400 last year... We saw that unit last year at the CCup in Denver...   Spoke with the dude for bout 45 mins and we ordered one of those units a couple weeks after the cup and lets just say things didn't pan out... they could not or would not answer any of my questions about yield/return or how much CO2 you blow thru per run... really??  they were at the Cup trying to hock their product but you don't have answers to the questions that really matter to our crowd..?   after the song and dance and not getting answers we were seeking we cancelled the unit after it was a week late to ship from them...   I would prob avoid giving them your money unless they are waaaaay more up front with solid answers to all your questions...


----------



## ston-loc

Hmm, bummer. It seemed pretty legit talking to the guy. I don't remember the specifics or what exactly was said about the amounts of gas needed. Pretty much my ears shut when he said it was $3,200


----------



## WeedHopper

3200.00,,,,thats nuts.


----------



## 000StankDank000

$3200 isn't bad a closed loop system with vac oven cost that.


----------



## ston-loc

Like i said, i only make personal runs. Like 2g max per. And can do 2-3 in a few hours, and will last me a while for my use. No need to drop that kind of dime... Looking more and more at solventless extraction methods lately though


----------



## orangesunshine

anybody using this stuff---MZ 12 Organic Solvant---aka---Dimethyl Ether---"human inhalation of diamethyl ether indicates a very low degree of toxicity"---"use of diamethyl ether as a processing aid raises no health and safety issues"---this stuff was recently approved in the European Union as a food extraction solvent (EC 2010)---the mfg. also claims higher extraction rates than all butane---we'll see soon---i be doing a side by side comparison soon


----------



## AluminumMonster

orangesunshine said:


> anybody using this stuff---MZ 12 Organic Solvant---aka---Dimethyl Ether---"human inhalation of diamethyl ether indicates a very low degree of toxicity"---"use of diamethyl ether as a processing aid raises no health and safety issues"---this stuff was recently approved in the European Union as a food extraction solvent (EC 2010)---the mfg. also claims higher extraction rates than all butane---we'll see soon---i be doing a side by side comparison soon


Post it up!  I'd be interested to see the results.


----------



## 000StankDank000

X2


----------



## ston-loc

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Oh good.


----------



## ston-loc

Rosebud said:


> Oh good.


That I didn't blow up? :rofl:


----------



## lyfespan

ston-loc said:


> :48:



And you can just make out Jesus in the upper right hand corner


----------



## Ron

I am planning to cook next month and gonna use BHO but I am really disappointed with my Korean brand extractor. The extract doesn't taste good. So I was wondering what are you guys using? Thanks


----------



## Hackerman

Rosin..... no butane taste. Just pure, clean terpenes and cannabinoids.


----------



## Ron

Thanks for the response Hacker and advice Hacker. Hope others won't encountered my bad experience with Korean brand butane. They are cheap but not worth it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf

This thread dates back to 12-8-2014, and reflects some of the process evolution from open blasting to closed loop outdoors with ventilation, or in an engineered indoor NEMA 7, C1D1 enclosure.  

I see a caveat against indoor blasting 1-7-2015, albeit followed by a rebuttal in defense of indoor blasting 1-9-2015. 

You can also see the post processing evolving from a warm water bath to vacuum purging, but it seems to have died 10-16-2017 for some reason.

I've been involved in medical cannabis extraction and processing since 2007 and was one of the pioneers that evolved the process from a capped PVC pipe full of trim and lighter can butane, to a closed loop system using re-distilled Instrument grade or better, starting with my Terpenator design.  

During that period, I co-founded the original Skunk Pharm Research, LLC and WolfWurx, Inc., followed by my current Graywolf's Lair, blog site, which goes into extracting and processing cannabis by different methods in detail.  GrayWolf's Lair Home

Are there other readers on this forum interested in discussing extraction and processing?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> This thread dates back to 12-8-2014, and reflects some of the process evolution from open blasting to closed loop outdoors with ventilation, or in an engineered indoor NEMA 7, C1D1 enclosure.
> 
> I see a caveat against indoor blasting 1-7-2015, albeit followed by a rebuttal in defense of indoor blasting 1-9-2015.
> 
> You can also see the post processing evolving from a warm water bath to vacuum purging, but it seems to have died 10-16-2017 for some reason.
> 
> I've been involved in medical cannabis extraction and processing since 2007 and was one of the pioneers that evolved the process from a capped PVC pipe full of trim and lighter can butane, to a closed loop system using re-distilled Instrument grade or better, starting with my Terpenator design.
> 
> During that period, I co-founded the original Skunk Pharm Research, LLC and WolfWurx, Inc., followed by my current Graywolf's Lair, blog site, which goes into extracting and processing cannabis by different methods in detail.  GrayWolf's Lair Home
> 
> Are there other readers on this forum interested in discussing extraction and processing?


I would as long as I do not empty my bank account to do so.
I would love to hear about any simple ways the layman could make a smaller personal batch.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

I still want to make some oil caps and see if they help with my pain at night


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

I read through this thread.  I used butane once before and after reading this, I consider myself lucky.  I did do it outside but brought it in after awhile after it had set for awhile.  I checked one of the side threads attached.  Some slightly rude but mostly nice people.  Am I allowed to ask? AND Don't get me wrong. I aint going anywhere. You guys have been great to me.  I love this place.  Short version... What the heck happened to all these people.  Most everyone I see here when I am able to hang haven't been members too long as opposed to some like Hopper etc.  My regret is I never found this place sooner.


----------



## WeedHopper

We took out the trash and ill leave it at that.


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> We took out the trash and ill leave it at that.



and yackity yak , don’t talk back!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

Good enough for me !!


----------



## bigsur51

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Good enough for me !!



and good enough for me and Molly McGhee!


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks brother Monkey. Its a long story.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I read through this thread.  I used butane once before and after reading this, I consider myself lucky.  I did do it outside but brought it in after awhile after it had set for awhile.  I checked one of the side threads attached.  Some slightly rude but mostly nice people.  Am I allowed to ask? AND Don't get me wrong. I aint going anywhere. You guys have been great to me.  I love this place.  Short version... What the heck happened to all these people.  Most everyone I see here when I am able to hang haven't been members too long as opposed to some like Hopper etc.  My regret is I never found this place sooner.


here 
Much nicer place now, and you are here
My Man Monkey


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf

ROSTERMAN said:


> I would as long as I do not empty my bank account to do so. I would love to hear about any simple ways the layman could make a smaller personal batch.



I've minimized my costs by building the stuff myself, but you can sometimes score better buying a used rig.  My site menu bar has disappeared, but as soon as I can get my webmaster to fix it, I"ll pass on some links.



ROSTERMAN said:


> I still want to make some oil caps and see if they help with my pain at night



Qwet is still a good way for caps.



pute said:


> Both the 190 proof and the decarbed bud are in the freezer.  Tomorrow I will pour the 190 into the jar and back and forth in the freezer 3 times ..... five minute intervals.....at least that is how I think it is done.  Then I will strain and store.   Again, first time for me.







__





						9.4.7.1 QWET
					





					graywolfslair.com


----------



## pute

@ GW, Big has described your process to me before and I must say it is impressive.  I have smoked his oil several times....goooooood shittt.

Love your article but seems like a lot of work.

So, doing the way I described isn't gonna work?


----------



## pute

I see now.  What you are doing is removing the alcohol by reducing it down to nothing. So is that shatter?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

pute said:


> @ GW, Big has described your process to me before and I must say it is impressive.  I have smoked his oil several times....goooooood shittt.
> 
> Love your article but seems like a lot of work.
> 
> So, doing the way I described isn't gonna work?











						QWET Extraction With Ethanol | Skunk Pharm Research
					

QWET Extraction With Ethanol




					skunkpharmresearch.com


----------



## pute

@ Roster....read GW's link.  He wrote the book...they coppied and pasted from him.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

pute said:


> @ Roster....read GW's link.  He wrote the book...they coppied and pasted from him.


I was wondering that myself
My buddy has been doing it the way I posted since 2012 when I 1st learned his method, there are many similar or close methods.
But if GW had his articles posted prior to 2012 then I would say it could be possible. I asked GW a few Times if he knew my friend Sam and never got a response.
I started making tinctures quite a while ago to help sleep
With the right Indie plant you can create some Great Knockout drops


GW is way more invested in his arts for sure.


----------



## pute

After reading the whole extraction process I think I will stop  at QWET.  (This time) You have to walk before you run.

So, how is this normally used to get a buzz.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

pute said:


> @ Roster....read GW's link.  He wrote the book...they coppied and pasted from him.


I also work along side with Sam in a forum for a while were he was conducting many lab tests on product he was making so I know he did not just copy and paste it. He could have built on GW methods though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

pute said:


> After reading the whole extraction process I think I will stop  at QWET.  (This time) You have to walk before you run.
> 
> So, how is this normally used to get a buzz.


Or simplified the process for the layman ?
I could ask him/


----------



## ROSTERMAN

pute said:


> After reading the whole extraction process I think I will stop  at QWET.  (This time) You have to walk before you run.
> 
> So, how is this normally used to get a buzz.


Not sure at what stage Qwet is at but I call mine a tincture when done
I have to reduce the product to the final strength by titration (reduce in half and try small amounts under the tongue I use a dropper bottle small 3 oz and do 1/2 dropper about 10 drops and see . if after 2 hrs I am not feeling it, I will do 10 more. If that works I then reduce the tincture down by half again and do th e10drops again next night until I find the correct dose. Takes a little time but then you know for next time as long as you use the same weed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

pute said:


> After reading the whole extraction process I think I will stop  at QWET.  (This time) You have to walk before you run.
> 
> So, how is this normally used to get a buzz.


It Burns , if it is too bad dilute it in a shot glass of water and swish around inside your mouth for a few mins to absorb it sublingually inside the mouth.


----------



## pute

I am sure GW is gonna read this and will chime in......I hope I didn't just let my mouth write a check that my azz can't cash.   Ha ha.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

pute said:


> I am sure GW is gonna read this and will chime in......I hope I didn't just let my mouth write a check that my azz can't cash.   Ha ha.


Im sure they know each other in some way.
Either way it's no big deal, Sam is there to help as many people who need his help, He helped me greatly teaching me pain cremes to fight my foot pain at night. A true Godsend to me.


----------



## pute

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not sure at what stage Qwet is at but I call mine a tincture when done
> I have to reduce the product to the final strength by titration (reduce in half and try small amounts under the tongue I use a dropper bottle small 3 oz and do 1/2 dropper about 10 drops and see . if after 2 hrs I am not feeling it, I will do 10 more. If that works I then reduce the tincture down by half again and do th e10drops again next night until I find the correct dose. Takes a little time but then you know for next time as long as you use the same weed.


Bwahaha....I have tried that technique on shrooms before......see ya tomorrow.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN

pute said:


> Bwahaha....I have tried that technique on shrooms before......see ya tomorrow.....


Night


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf

pute said:


> @ GW, Big has described your process to me before and I must say it is impressive.  I have smoked his oil several times....goooooood shittt.  Love your article but seems like a lot of work.  So, doing the way I described isn't gonna work?



If you will share your process here, we can discuss any issues.  How you process it depends on what you want to end up with. 



pute said:


> I see now.  What you are doing is removing the alcohol by reducing it down to nothing. So is that shatter?



How much alcohol you remove depends on what your end purpose is.  Removing part or all of the alcohol increases concentration of the cannabis essential oils solute.

I make shatter by removing the ethanol below around 50 ppm in a -29.5" hg vacuum oven/pot at 135F, ooor most of it in a thin film in a pyrex casserole dish by natural evaporation.

What end product are you looking to make?



ROSTERMAN said:


> I also work along side with Sam in a forum for a while were he was conducting many lab tests on product he was making so I know he did not just copy and paste it. He could have built on GW methods though.



Could you refresh my memory with more about Sam and forum?  I was on several small forums since 2007 but didn't start sharing on IC Mag, et al,  until April 2009.

Jump117 on IC Mag had the biggest influence on my own QWET techniques.


----------



## bigsur51

BOOM!




I make shatter by removing the ethanol below around 50 ppm in a -29.5" hg vacuum oven/pot at 135F, ooor most of it in a thin film in a pyrex casserole dish by natural evaporation.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

bigsur51 said:


> BOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make shatter by removing the ethanol below around 50 ppm in a -29.5" hg vacuum oven/pot at 135F, ooor most of it in a thin film in a pyrex casserole dish by natural evaporation.


BOOM?
Is that your Lab blowing Up LOL









Who's on First?


----------



## bigsur51




----------



## pute

I feel like Walt...I have no fargen idea w t f you guys are talked about.  I have my decarbed pot and 190 proof in the freezer.  I have read gray wolves post and will give this a try probably tomorrow as I'm busy today. My only question is after I fill the jar the first time and then drain it do I use a whole new batch of 190 proof or recycle the first batch again. Hope that made sense.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf

Yes, keep your washes separate.


----------



## P'Sam

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was wondering that myself
> My buddy has been doing it the way I posted since 2012 when I 1st learned his method, there are many similar or close methods.
> But if GW had his articles posted prior to 2012 then I would say it could be possible. I asked GW a few Times if he knew my friend Sam and never got a response.
> I started making tinctures quite a while ago to help sleep
> With the right Indie plant you can create some Great Knockout drops
> 
> 
> GW is way more invested in his arts for sure.



*I derived my process from Dr. Jay Cavanaugh and I must say that I was quite pleased to later see that SkunkPharms used similar techniques. Their's was more lab oriented while mine was kitchen basics. Every new process I came up with was checked with Skunk to see if they had something similar that I could compare notes with. The one thing I do owe them for is showing me how to decarb concentrate in hot oil. And I have things they never touched. Some other things from them was an unmitigated disaster for me. We were running on the same paths coming from different directions. Unfortunately. Graywolf and I haven't had the opportunity to directly communicate. 


*


----------



## ROSTERMAN

P'Sam said:


> *I derived my process from Dr. Jay Cavanaugh and I must say that I was quite pleased to later see that SkunkPharms used similar techniques. Their's was more lab oriented while mine was kitchen basics. Every new process I came up with was checked with Skunk to see if they had something similar that I could compare notes with. The one thing I do owe them for is showing me how to decarb concentrate in hot oil. And I have things they never touched. Some other things from them was an unmitigated disaster for me. We were running on the same paths coming from different directions. Unfortunately. Graywolf and I haven't had the opportunity to directly communicate. View attachment 283865
> *


GrayWolf is one of the experts here you two will converse on the same plane I am sure. We are all Friends here
Except for Weedhopper LOL  Thats a Joke
He's my buddy


----------



## P'Sam

pute said:


> I feel like Walt...I have no fargen idea w t f you guys are talked about.  I have my decarbed pot and 190 proof in the freezer.  I have read gray wolves post and will give this a try probably tomorrow as I'm busy today. My only question is after I fill the jar the first time and then drain it do I use a whole new batch of 190 proof or recycle the first batch again. Hope that made sense.



*Always use fresh ETOH for your rinse. If you don't then you're not going to extract anything other than some additional polar compounds since the cannabinoids have already mostly been extracted in the first run. The fresh alcohol will grab anything remaining as well as rinse out much of what's left behind in the extracted material. The lab results I have from this indicates that the rinse (2nd run) will net an additional 25% to the total yield. *


----------



## P'Sam

*This is the way I do it in my kitchen. It's kind of long. This is for a tincture and if all the alcohol is removed then you will have RSO as the concentrated form. That's because it's decarbed and it's rather harsh to smoke. It's mainly a medical product. If you want a smoking concentrate, you would not decarb the material nor would you let it soak for more than a few seconds/minutes to minimize the polar compounds.  





*


----------



## pute

So Sam just real quickly. It's Saturday night I just made a batch of q w e t and want to try it. I saw in your post you said it's not good for smoking but if I put a drop in a bowl would that work just to see what happened or is there some other way without frying my marble totally keep in mind this is my first time with this. Smoked flowers for 40 years but other than that nothing more than hash and Keef.


----------



## P'Sam

pute said:


> So Sam just real quickly. It's Saturday night I just made a batch of q w e t and want to try it. I saw in your post you said it's not good for smoking but if I put a drop in a bowl would that work just to see what happened or is there some other way without frying my marble totally keep in mind this is my first time with this. Smoked flowers for 40 years but other than that nothing more than hash and Keef.



*Oh, sure. It works. I did the same thing when I first started. I still smoke it at times by putting some on a rolling paper and roll a joint with it. If you made RSO with decarbed material and a soak then it's harsh but not too bad. If it wasn't decarbed and a quick process then there's should be no problem at all. Just a little distinction of terminology for the same process to help: Whether a soak or a quick wash, if it's decarbed then it's RSO and if no decarb, QWET. Either can be put in with a bowl and be smoked but the QWET will taste better.

In fact, the QWET should be of a higher cannabinoid content than the RSO due to the additional plant compounds that make it special for medical applications. Those take up room in your final product so you'll have less room for your cannabinoids. QWET is mostly just your cannbinoids and waxes and such.

If your batch still has alcohol then just let it dry before you light it. 

I also smoked for over 40 years and didn't get into this stuff until my state legalized medical. I jumped in head first. 


*


----------



## pute

Thanks.  Didn't let it dry but got a nice mellow buzz...... Strawberry O G QWET over a bed of Original Diesel.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf

P'Sam said:


> *I derived my process from Dr. Jay Cavanaugh and I must say that I was quite pleased to later see that SkunkPharms used similar techniques. Their's was more lab oriented while mine was kitchen basics. Every new process I came up with was checked with Skunk to see if they had something similar that I could compare notes with. The one thing I do owe them for is showing me how to decarb concentrate in hot oil. And I have things they never touched. Some other things from them was an unmitigated disaster for me. We were running on the same paths coming from different directions. Unfortunately. Graywolf and I haven't had the opportunity to directly communicate. View attachment 283865
> *


Welcome aboard PSam!  Always good to meet new kindred spirits!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf

P'Sam said:


> *Oh, sure. It works. I did the same thing when I first started. I still smoke it at times by putting some on a rolling paper and roll a joint with it. If you made RSO with decarbed material and a soak then it's harsh but not too bad. If it wasn't decarbed and a quick process then there's should be no problem at all. Just a little distinction of terminology for the same process to help: Whether a soak or a quick wash, if it's decarbed then it's RSO and if no decarb, QWET. Either can be put in with a bowl and be smoked but the QWET will taste better.
> 
> In fact, the QWET should be of a higher cannabinoid content than the RSO due to the additional plant compounds that make it special for medical applications. Those take up room in your final product so you'll have less room for your cannabinoids. QWET is mostly just your cannbinoids and waxes and such.
> 
> If your batch still has alcohol then just let it dry before you light it.
> 
> I also smoked for over 40 years and didn't get into this stuff until my state legalized medical. I jumped in head first. View attachment 283881
> *



We used QWET to limit the uptake of molecules longer than C-22, such as ~C-30 waxes C-40 carotene, C-55 chlorophyll, and C-55 pheophytin.

We made an effort to limit the chlorophyl in our Full Extract Cannabis Oil (FECO) (RSO) because although it is salubrious in reasonable amounts, it causes some folks severe gastric distress in concentration.

I no longer smoke anything, but still vaporize and prefer my dabs to be free of water soluble and longer chain molecules.  The C-10 through C-22 contains all the terpenes, terpenoids, and cannabinoids that I need for full effect without the harshness.

Here is how I rolled with oil.  I first painted the inside of a rolling paper, except the glue, then rubbed it against another paper to thin it out and share with the second paper.  I kept adding new papers to the mix until the film was thin and uniform, and then rolled a joint with the oil side in.

Effective, but harsh to smoke.  I once shared one during a potion making class break and had both the instructor and all 12 students coughing at the same time.

You can also mix it with ground weed and smoke it in a pipe like hash.


----------



## pute

Two masters of the trade on the same team....we just might win the super bowl next year.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf

pute said:


> Two masters of the trade on the same team....we just might win the super bowl next year.



Maybe more like tattered old acolyte in training as fast as things are changing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Maybe more like tattered old acolyte in training as fast as things are changing.


I like that analogy
I guess that makes me the apprentices assistant


----------



## Bubba

pute said:


> After reading the whole extraction process I think I will stop  at QWET.  (This time) You have to walk before you run.
> 
> So, how is this normally used to get a buzz.


Roster will come over and mold it into his butte bullets, then......

Bubba


----------



## Bubba

pute said:


> So Sam just real quickly. It's Saturday night I just made a batch of q w e t and want to try it. I saw in your post you said it's not good for smoking but if I put a drop in a bowl would that work just to see what happened or is there some other way without frying my marble totally keep in mind this is my first time with this. Smoked flowers for 40 years but other than that nothing more than hash and Keef.


If your QWET is golden clear, smoke away, it will be delicious.  Its the RSO (more like a tar as ALL the polar stuff is in there too) that is a little harsh. Doesnt have that delicious vapor taste pure QWET will have.  We smoked it in hash oil pipes, which look and function like crack/meth pipes.  Or dab it I guess. Or one of those vap thingies.



Bubba


----------



## pute

Golden and it was great.  Not harsh at all.  Kief is harsh.


----------



## P'Sam

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Maybe more like tattered old acolyte in training as fast as things are changing.



*Isn't that the truth? It's hard for me to keep up in my old age. 


*


----------



## Bubba

pute said:


> Golden and it was great.  Not harsh at all.  Kief is harsh.


You didnt do dry ice, just freezer, right?  I got to go get some ever clear. You made it from bud, right?  Or keif?

Bubba


----------



## pute

Freezer, flowers and 190 proof. Watching the game and smoking some on a bed of pot as we speak.....stoned.....


----------



## Bubba

pute said:


> Freezer, flowers and 190 proof. Watching the game and smoking some on a bed of pot as we speak.....stoned.....


I'm right behind you!  (in time, down Roster..) LOL.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf

Bubba said:


> If your QWET is golden clear, smoke away, it will be delicious.  Its the RSO (more like a tar as ALL the polar stuff is in there too) that is a little harsh. Doesnt have that delicious vapor taste pure QWET will have.  We smoked it in hash oil pipes, which look and function like crack/meth pipes.  Or dab it I guess. Or one of those vap thingies. Bubba



FECO aka RSO is a mixture of aromatic hydrocarbons from about 10 carbon long molecules, to at least C-55.  Besides our coveted terpenes, terpenoids, and cannabinoids, that includes ~C-30 plant waxes, C-40 carotene, and C-55 chlorophyll/pheophytin, as well as a myriad of new stuff found regularly now that folks are able to look at it in legal labs full of talented fertile minds.  Mother Nature's kitchen.................

QWET attempts to limit the molecules longer than about C-22, which have hotter vaporization points, if we are going to vaporize it and inhale it into our lungs.    

You can also chill the extraction process below -50C/-50F using dry ice to get even better exclusion of the undesireables for inhaling.

Lastly, you can let the QWET solution sit in a freezer at -18C/0F for 24 hours and most of the non polar plant waxes and lipids will have precipitated into suspension that can be readily filtered out before removing the alcohol from the concentrate.  



pute said:


> Golden and it was great.  Not harsh at all.  Kief is harsh.



The harshness from kif is due to cellulose in the trichome shafts and discs, as well as any other plant cellulose included.  If you put kif on a 450F Nail, you can taste the scorched cellulose flavor.


P'Sam said:


> *Isn't that the truth? It's hard for me to keep up in my old age. View attachment 283951
> *



Or find the energy............................


----------



## pute

Great stuff guys


----------



## bigsur51

we ran a little bho this morning while it’s still cold outdoors , yes please blast outdoors!.....


----------



## bigsur51

moar outdoor bho from ECSD x Ogers and Snow Leopard

in the off gassing stage

next into the vacuum


----------



## WeedHopper

Cool.


----------



## bigsur51

good enough for a sample dab …….a little polishing off and that is some smooth dabs

happy 710 you mutha truckers


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

